# Does anyone else own Rosey/Fathead minnows?



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

I know there are people who own White Cloud Minnows, but I rarely herd of anyone keeping "feeder fish" :roll: as pets. Is there anyone out there who own these little balls of energy? Okay mine are little per-say anymore and they're no longer as cute. Especially my fathead which has grown quite fast and quite ugly. XD Brown/black Fourze is that ones name and a jumper he is. Made me scared he'd leap into the filter one day. The next one is Agito which has a large black dot untop his orange body, and lastly Kuuga which was mostly a solid pinkinish/orange color. It gained a few black dots on the tail.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

ive been wanting to get minnows to put in my pond. we catch them at the river.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I used to have them, the males get bumps on their heads and are bigger than the females. We used to catch and release wild ones when we went to the lake. I wasn't impressed with them.

However, they're still an interesting species. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

I would figure, their are much fancer fish out there then a plain old minnow.

Wild minnows are fun especially when you can still see them swimming beneith the ice.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I breed fathead minnows at my work. I think they're kind of cute, especially when they beg. I like the banding the males get when they are ready to breed. I made the mistake of bringing a couple home once and putting them in with my betta. It didn't last long, I wouldn't recommend doing that, lol.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

YEAH especially the way they are territorial. I love their little push fights they do.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I own those small 28 cent Rosey Reds and 28 cent Goldfish. lmao, their cheap, i don't think of them as a feeder fish, just as another fish. That's cheap  
I have 3 of them and 2 of the goldifish in a tank with my female betta. they get along great! and i have a glass catfish in there lol. 
Overstocked 5 gallon....  i have to clean it alot...


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I keep them with the goldfish. I love keeping them! And they got along with the new betta( known for killing small fish). Not so muck with the last betta... But yeah! I love them!


----------

